# Hell Halloween Party



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

drape red & black fabrics around pictures & windows - serve as many red foods as you can - use black serving trays(i got cheap ones in asda - uk wallmart plus plain black napkins) . salsa, chilli, black olives, there's loads of threads on serving food - you you should get plenty of ideas from them. 

you could print pictures of various people who have played the devil in films - harvy kietel in little nicki that kind of thing & put them up - even over existing pictures. 

use glass jars with a red or orange balloon stretched over the outside of them & place a tealight inside - will give a nice coloured glow

harvy keitel in little nicky

liz hurley bedazzled

al pacino devils advocate

jack nicholson witches of eastwick

viggio morteson propecy

tim curry legend


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A few ideas I remember reading about in a book:

Use chalk or vinyl lettering up the front walk to your door with "good intentions" like:

I'll quit tomorrow.
Maybe I will try harder to be a better person.
I'll return the things I've borrowed tomorrow.

etc.... but make the good intentions more personal to your group of friends.

Because the road to hell is paved with good intentions....  (that one may be a little of a reach, but I always loved the idea) You could always hang a sign nearby saying "the road to hell is paved with good intentions" to get the point across...


Also, the entrance to hell is guarded by Cerberus, the three-headed hound. It would be really cool to build a funky cage and put in a stuffed dog or some such prop that is sound/light activated to growl at your vistors - sort of a monster in a box with a twist.


Foods, hmmmm. 
you could go with a color theme - all red/oranges
Spicy wings and call them "hotter than hell bat wings"

Actually check out the finger food sections in your stores, and see if anything jumps out at you that can be tasty but still be named something weird in keeping with your theme.

I'll try to think of more....


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Cut outs of the people who you think should be in Hell - the bigger the better. If you can't afford cutouts, just print out their faces real big and paste on bodies you draw yourself - devil bodies maybe? Or bodies showing their various "punishments" in hell?


----------

